# Camera light with exclamation mark



## lazybmw (Jul 8, 2016)

Can anyone help me with this light warning indication? thanks


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Which X5 please?

That's a new one to me. My X5 has quite a few 'cameras' so I would enable each one to see if it's working properly.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

You're being photographed by the FBI. Or is it the CIA? I get confused!!! /s


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

What year is your X5? As posted above one of the cameras or the camera module has gone bad is my guess. From a quick search on Bimmerfest it seems to be a common issue.

Tim


----------

